# At Last!



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

Etta James
At Last!

Release Date 1961
Duration28:27
Genre
Blues
Styles
Early R&B
Soul-Blues
Recording DateJanuary, 1960 - October, 1960
Recording Location
Chicago, IL


----------

